# GUADALAJARA | Projects & Construction



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

THIS IS THE PUERTA DE HIERRO DISTRICT IN GUADALAJARA MEXICO



Charles Dubai said:


> *|||| Zona Puerta de Hierro ||||*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

THIS IS ANOTHER PROJECT UNDER CONSTRUCTION 
IT WILL BE A MALL AND HOTEL


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

THIS IS THE NEW STADIUM UNDER CONSTRUCTION, ITS CALLED "ESTADIO CHIVAS"



enrique-gdl said:


> en construcion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice projects! And it is very nice to see projects from Mexico on international forum.


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Puerta Guadalajara project*

this project is already approved and will have:

*two 70 storey buildings

eight 35 storey buildings

eight 25 storey buildings

a shopping mall

a latin american art museum 

a science museum

a congress center

a hotel 

and a park*











El Complejo:


















Las Corporativas:



























Las Torres Habitacionales:

















El Mall:



























El Hotel:



























Los espacios Culturales y recreativos:









·Palacio de Congresos:









·Museo Latinoamericano


















·Museo Tecnológico:


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

No many comments in the thread..., thanks for the recopilation, but you are still missing a lot, the last one is actually, in my opinion,definitly the biggest proyect in Mexico.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

This thread should be modified and you need to give stats and information not only pictures man.
Also only english so all people can understand it thats why this thread has low comments and visits.

Thanks for the iniciative tho.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

nice photos!:banana:


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Now Puerta de Hierro have more projects cooming, here some photos.

*Corporativo Zapopan tower now finished.*



















*Puerta de Hierro.*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Any pics of the Pan American Games venues?


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, here some pictures of the Tennis complex U/C.


























Tennis complex and in the back the Acuatic center also U/C.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

*More pics from the Acuatic center U/C.*



















*Tennis & Acuatic U/C.*










*Movistar stadium.*


----------



## toroloco (Jul 16, 2008)

cool updates about guadalajara.
i've seen they changed the chivas stadium name to movistar.
i think it sounds better.


----------



## swords (Jul 13, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## Ludus_Tours (Dec 1, 2010)

The pictures from the Pan American Games Guadalajara are awesome. It is clearly evident that the preparation for the Games are up to the mark and surely Guadalajara deserves to host a global sporting event. All our good wishes are with Guadalajara to have a successful and eventful games.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

next page


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next Page.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next Page..


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next Page...


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Next Page....


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

America Towers 2x 130m/ 140m









Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Paseo Andares 167m/40Fl, 140m/ 23FL









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

New Projects  Enjoy this another booming town in Mexico

New projects





















The Landmark +-180m


















Iconia









Torre Verona




















Skyline 

skyline by jose enrique hernandez reyes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

New Project 









​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

nice


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Great projects for Guadalajara!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Punto Lomas U/C


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Américas Live & Work / PREP

130m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Creative Digital City U/C


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Pearl District*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Pabellón Guadalajara 

22FL


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

Guadalajara and Mexico City are really the only cities in Mexico that consistently dish out world class architecture. Many buildings are consistently well designed with wonderful street level interaction that take into account the surrounding city and pedestrians. It's very important to develop great neighborhoods with mixed use projects where people meet, live and play (developments that breathe life into a city). No doubt a world class city on the rise. Now if only more Mexican cities could jump onboard.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Bronxwood said:


> Guadalajara and Mexico City are really the only cities in Mexico that consistently dish out world class architecture. Many buildings are consistently well designed with wonderful street level interaction that take into account the surrounding city and pedestrians. It's very important to develop great neighborhoods with mixed use projects where people meet, live and play (developments that breathe life into a city). No doubt a world class city on the rise. Now if only more Mexican cities could jump onboard.


actually they are not the only cities, check out Monterrey, Queretaro and Tijuana they have excellent designs especially Monterrey in my opinion it knocks out Guadalajara and amazing street level interaction in most of the projects


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

Most developement from those cities is too car centric and suburban. New builds in Monterrey are built in areas that are very isolated. Another trend thats taking hold is having new buildings built alongside major highways making it impossible for any street level interaction. That is especially common in Monterrey and Puebla.

Guadalajara and Mexico City, on the other hand, have new buildings going up within the city core, along city boulevards and avenues. This helps further enrich their respective urban fabrics, creating vibrant and exciting thoroughfares and neighborhoods. 

Monterrey and Queretaro do not have anything similar to an Insurgentes, Reforma (mexico city) or Chapultepec and America Avenue (Guadalajara). Guadalajara's Lafayette neighborhood is teeming with quality infill developement at the moment unseen anywhere else in the country beside the capital. 

The other cities simply have not caught on and continue to leave their downtowns in abandonment. Especially Monterrey, which continues a path of suburbanization, with jobs and residents moving ever so farther away from the core.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^6 yeah i think your right


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre del Gobierno


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

"U11 Towers, Guadalajara (Guadalajara)"

Niveles: 19 - 20
Altura: N/D
Uso: Residencial 
Arquitectos: U11towers // Bloom // 3 d estudio // Ra-Co //


Detalles[/CENTER]
Ubicado en la zona metropolitana de Guadalajara, emerge como un derrame compensation diseño urbano neutraliza una orientación desfavorables y convirtiendo los elementos formales de ideas de gran utilidad en las tierras bajas del perímetro. Movimiento de integración global de los ejes formal, el desplazamiento volumen en respuesta inclinación topográfica, así como la respuesta a los viales y verde como elementos añadidos programa, las formas el emplazamiento o un accidente cerebrovascular dos torres de 19 a 20 niveles cada uno integrar aproximadamente 60 apartamentos Cada uno. La concentración de las unidades a más transparencia halagador ver de las torres se limita a las zonas de integración social de las zonas de circulación fuera de las zonas y servicios de oportunidad.


----------



## Gray Díaz (Mar 3, 2016)

Espero el día de que se construya iconia o un +200m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Americas 2

32FL +150m



















Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopez Mateos 4343 

23FL


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Classiqa Chaptalisa

18FL


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

"Residential complex, Guadalajara (Proyecto)"
Altura: N/D
Niveles: 21 P
Uso: Residencial
Arquitecto: M.O.N.O.M.O
Detalles: N/D
Ubicación: https://www.google.com.mx/.../@20.7050144.../data=!3m1!1e3

Fuente:https://www.facebook.com/groups/SkyscraperCityMexicoMR/?fref=nf


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Helix Tower

18FL


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Vitia la Toscana


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Dos Puntas

24FL


----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice projects!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre Bansi 

32Fl
154m










Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Unknown name (recent proyect)


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

CCD


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torres Vallarta


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Pearl District*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Midtown Jalisco*

30Fl +120m


MidTown by Siudde Lemert, on Flickr



Midtown Retail by Siudde Lemert, on Flickr​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Helix Tower

75m 18FL


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Central Park 

29 FL

o










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Landmark*

143m









Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Corporativo Bansi

30FL 140m










Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Corporativo Paseo*

140m









update:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

new renders of *DIstrito La Perla*

tallest tower is 48FL


















[


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Americas 1250*











Update:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*New Project*



Oskar.Mx said:


> *Sky Center Guadalajara*
> 
> Usos Mixtos:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Landmark Guadalajara*

143m/ 100m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Patria 1510*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Midtown Jalisco*














































Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Landmark*









































































Updates:


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Distrito Central Hidalgo*

*
Distrito Central Hidalgo:*
-Torre de Oficinas
-2 Torres de Departamentos 
-Plaza Comercial LifeStyle
Ubicación: Av. Hidalgo esq. Alfredo R. Plascencia, Ladrón de Guevara.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Nombre: Torre Justo Sierra
Arquitecto: V Taller + Estudio Hidalgo
Ubicación: Calle Justo Sierra, frente al Sanatorio Guadalajara
Status: En Proceso 

IMG_4085 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
IMG_4364 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
IMG_4359 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
IMG_4362 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
IMG_4363 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
IMG_4360 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
© VER outsourcing 3d

El Predio


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Proyecto de consolidación de Expo Guadalajara​
*Descripción *
Dentro del proyecto de consolidación de Expo Guadalajara para los próximos 20 años, se contempla la ampliación del área de exposiciones en 22,000 m2, mayor espacio de estacionamiento y la edificación de una torre de oficinas y una torre que albergara un hotel, también se incluye un Centro de Negocios y área comercial. De inició, el estacionamiento que fue construido en la pasada ampliación se preparara para sumarse al área de exposición, este espacio representa 2,000 cajones aproximadamente que se eliminaran y se compensaran con el espacio que se desarrollara en frente. En el predio que se tiene enfrente en Av. Mariano Otero y Av. de Las Rosas que tiene una superficie de 12,000 m2 se proyecta lo que será un Centro de Negocios y Servicios con las dos torres de oficinas y hotel.

El presidente de Expo Guadalajara afirmó que todos son proyectos viables autosustentables y la Expo tiene la capacidad financiera y el respaldo para poder hacer estos desarrollos. Finalmente detallo que actualmente trabajan en la definición del plan que se presentará en los próximos meses. La inversión en el acondicionamiento del nuevo suelo, el nuevo estacionamiento y el arreglo de los ingresos demandará una inversión de 200 millones de pesos. Los trabajos podrían iniciar este año. Para este plan de consolidación de Expo Guadalajara se concursó el proyecto con el fin de elegir la mejor propuesta que cumpla con el programa establecido. A falta de saber cuántas propuestas son y si ya se dio el fallo de la ganadora. Aquí les presento la primera propuesta de la consolidación del Centro de Exposiciones y Convenciones más grande del país. A primera impresión y siendo difícil el conteo de los niveles estimo que una torre tendrá *~40p* y la otra entre *30p~35p*​
ExpoGDL_IMG_3725-1 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
ExpoGDL_IMG_3725-2 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
ExpoGDL_IMG_3725-3 by Tectonic123, en Flickr
©Noxx Studio


*Nota al respecto.*
http://www.informador.com.mx/jalisc...-novedad-en-proyectos-de-expo-guadalajara.htm


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Hemingway*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Federalismo 75*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Landmark
Floors: 36
Height: 150mts/100mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Central Park Guadalajara
Floors: 27p x 3/ 29p
Height: 127mts/ 80mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Bansi
Floors: 30
Height: 159mts
Use: Office
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Americas 1254
Floors: 30
Height: 130mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:
Guadalajara, México. by Luis Romo, en Flickr

*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Midtown Jalisco
Floors: 30
Height: 147mts
Use: Mixed use
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Iconia Cubos
Floors: 2 x 25p / 1 x 28p
Height: 2x 115mts/120mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:







[/URL]
Update:
Guadalajara, México. by Luis Romo*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Urbania
Floors: 3x22
Height: +- 80mts
Use: Residential
Design:








Update:








*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre NIBA
Floors: 28
Height: 124mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:
IMG_0103 by Taco Facade
*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Torre Lobby 33
Floors: 32
Height: 144mts
Use: Mixed Use
Design:








Update:
*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

The landmark reserve - 150 mts










Update



AlainGDLvip said:


> ^^^^ los cotos son un cáncer, sean o no de lujo, eso es un hecho y siempre se ha criticado aquí (Yo mismo lo he expresado infinidad de ocasiones), aunque eso sí, hay una abismal diferencia para bien entre Puerta de Hierro vs los cotos de Tlajomulco.
> 
> Comparto más avances de proyectos en la zona:
> 
> ...


Legacy Tower










Update



AlainGDLvip said:


> ^^^^ los cotos son un cáncer, sean o no de lujo, eso es un hecho y siempre se ha criticado aquí (Yo mismo lo he expresado infinidad de ocasiones), aunque eso sí, hay una abismal diferencia para bien entre Puerta de Hierro vs los cotos de Tlajomulco.
> 
> Comparto más avances de proyectos en la zona:
> 
> ...


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ventura Vertical










Update by AlainGDLvip


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Espacio Monraz










Update by AlainGDLvip










Brelia Residences










The construction just started


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Works for the line 4 of the Guadalajara Light Rail started today, its a ground level line with simple stations as this line will be built by the Jalisco state government not by the federal government like the other lines so it has a tight budget compared to the other lines


















The 3 options of CRCC trains for the line


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Via del Bosque










Update by Fb: Ale Alejandro Lupercio 










Punto Sao Paulo










Update by Youtube: PanoramaZMG










Vianto Residences










Update by Youtube: PanoramaZMG


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

The Landmark Reserve










Update by Fb: Titino Hernandez


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Essentia Country










Update by *AlainGDLvip








*

Distrito Chapultepec










Update by Anteus


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Angeles Hospital Andares started construction


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Yu Country










Update by *Falke








*

Soho 5220

*







*

Update by Fb: Cesar Lara










Alcalde nueve sesenta










Update by Fb: Luis Romo Herrera









Distrito Republica










Update by Fb: Ray Hg


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Ventura Vertical










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Vianto 1341










Update by *Physchy*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Garibaldi Tower










Update










Coordenada Lafayette










Update










Duo 24










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Guadalajara Airport Renovation and expansion 










Update by *Emmanuel W.*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Three new small Projects for the city

Coordenada Country










Union Square










Masaya Residential


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

No big skyscrapers like in other cities in Mexico but small projects are popping out everywhere in Guadalajara

The District










Naciones Unidas










Nara Americas










Project with unknwon name


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New Project announced for the city


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

New Small project


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

The Landmark Reserve










by *AlainGDLvip*


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

Vianto










Update










Zion Tower










Update










The District










Update










Via del Bosque










Update


----------



## pascucci20 (Jul 24, 2016)

MM TOWER










Update by *Alfa Isak*


----------

